# New to the forum and best year in my hobby =)



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello!
Just made my account in the forum!
I wanted to share with you my 2012's experience in tarantulas
I got some amazing spiders and my first egg sac's
In total there were 13 cocoons
The species that I was attempting to breed were:
Guyruita sp.
Guyruita cerrado
Lasiodora sp. (first one, didn't work well  )
Ephebopus murinus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Catanduba simoni

Most of them were Guyruita cerrado and Guyruita sp. (females are very similar, but males are pretty different, but I don't really know if they are same species with different traits or two species)
The Catanduba simoni eggsac was pulled today. I think I took it too eraly  not nifae yet. But I have two more females and the mommy and one male left, let's see what happens...

For this year, I hope breeding Nhandu coloratovillosus and Nhandu cerradensis.

Sorry for any mistake, english is not my first language
Pics coming soon ^^
Thanks to all of you


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Bothropsbrazili said:


> Hello!
> Just made my account in the forum!
> I wanted to share with you my 2012's experience in tarantulas
> I got some amazing spiders and my first egg sac's
> ...


Hi there & welcome


----------



## craigbeddows (Jan 1, 2013)

hey welcome  good luck with your breeding mate!


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Really interested to see your pictures! Welcome


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

:welcome:

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, here comes the pics

_Guyruita _sp.








First mating









One of the females









One of the lings


_Guyruita __cerrado_








One of the males









Mating









The biggest female


_Lasiodora _sp.








The mommy









The fail eggsac


_Ephebopus __murinus_








The little mommy









The poor eggsac pic









The babys

Lost _P.cambridgei_'s pictures D:

_Catanduba simoni_








Shy male









Shy mommy









The biggest eggsac in the world :lol2:


Sorry for the bad pictures guys, when I get some better ones I will sure post them here
Later I'll post the _N. cerradensis_ pics
Thank you all guys


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Bothropsbrazili said:


> Thanks guys, here comes the pics
> 
> _Guyruita _sp.
> image
> ...


Welcome 
8th pic down, why was that a failed sac? I see at least a dozen postembryo in there..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dragon's den said:


> Welcome
> 8th pic down, why was that a failed sac? I see at least a dozen postembryo in there..


I thought i was imagining things lol.


----------



## jigg1990 (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Pleasure looking at you pics


----------



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

Dragon's den
opened it too early =/
the female lwent deep in substrate for a long time, so I presumed she was laying the eggsac for at least one month.
When I opened it, it had the sperm yet, so I don't think the eggs got fertilized...
anyway, they are still here, let's see if I am wrong (really hoping so)


----------



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

And here's the pic of Nhandu cerradensis
it is about to molt, so when it finish I'll post som pics


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! :welcome:
Congratulations of your breeding projects, I would never dream of breeding projects so early on in the hobby, but you seem to have had some success with some of your pairings. :2thumb: Maybe I'll give breeding a go one day. 
Great pictures too! Good luck with future egg sacs!


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures, really nice to see some unusual species. Keep them coming!


----------



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

thank you guys :2thumb:
Yeah, I just love life happening... 
even the roaches and rats fascinate me! hahahahaha


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bothropsbrazili said:


> even the roaches and* rats* fascinate me! hahahahaha


Which aren't live food, obviously : victory:


----------



## Bothropsbrazili (Jan 16, 2013)

hahahahahaha


----------

